# FFR 93571 add on code without prim proc



## coding?4u (Dec 31, 2009)

One Cardiologist billed for the left Cath along with the Injections and S/I and the other billed for the 93571. This was done on the same day.  I can't bill this because he does not have a primary procedure.  
I asked him if he did anything else-Yes, I introduced another catheter and the wire to do the FFR.  How do you want me to document that?
Any ideas on how I can get this billed.  
Thanks for any thoughts.


----------

